# Hummers for sale in Houston STREET LEGAL



## Jrdixon89 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hey guys I have a few hummers I am trying to downsize inventory in the shop. I have some 4 doors and 2 doors ALL titles and plated in my name in TX. 

Please call or text me 830-708-0331 my name is Jeremy. I have them stored in my shop here in Houston


----------

